# The Remedial Group



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

The group had it's reunion at the Going the Distance seminar in Delaware. We all had a great time and worked on improving our casting technique. Though we have all come a long way, we still have a ways to go. We are small group, but we are a powerful force. As the director, I'd like to thank Neil for sharing his knowledge. Mark for hosting the seminar and James for putting it together.
We added a new member this weekend. *Please welcome and say hello to the newest member of The Remedial Group, jedi_angler.* 

Earl, keep an eye on that leg. If we put a team together we will need you.

The lifted white rover and Morgan aka "the short legged dog" was spotted this weekend. That can only mean one thing. Did he cause the black out of 2003 to create a diversion? Hmmmm.

Anthony
Director, The Remedial Group


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*that's my husband...*

Aero, my nemesis.
as usual Capital Longcasters did a great job organizing the seminar this weekend. albeit the casting instruction was excellent. the best part of the seminar was seeing the expressions on the faces of the participants faces everytime they got off a good cast. the defining moment of the seminar came when there was a spontaneous utterance from a proud sponse who yelled, "that's my husband!" after her husband hit a more than respectable cast. "that's my husband" became the anthem of the day.

as for recruitng jedi-angler to the light; the other half of that dynamic duo [the better - half] is a natural to join the forces of the dark side. and as you witness first hand thurston is no friend of the light either.  

and as for the short legged dog is concerned, he instinctively introduced himself to wheel of a porsche in the parking lot this weekend. the look on his face was priceless too. 

 


Sir Backcaster


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*There will be a Healing of the Force*

I am honored to accept my appointment to The Remedial Group, and I will faithfully execute my duties to this proud and hoary organization in the fullest of my humble capacity. 

I solemnly swear to preserve, protect, and defend it's Traditions and Principles, and will serve the Group and it's honorable members through all conditions - through break-offs and bird's nests, through broken blanks and short casts, through rain and hail and sleet and snow (well, ok, maybe just "rain").

Anyway... thanks Man! It's an honor.

And (as I wave my hand in front of Ralph) - "Ralph, you will come over to the light side of the Force and forsake the evil Empire. You will train the short-legged brute only to discharge upon the tires of people carrying rifles and large, annoyingly loud pistols. You will restore power to the Northeastern united states."


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Congratulations On Your Appointment!*

Hi Tod,

Congratulations on your appointment! It was nice to see you and Nicole at the Surf Fishing Seminar this past weekend! Please tell her that I said hello!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*princess leia*

jedi, congratulations and welcome to the remedial group. we are honored to have you. 

as for the power outage in n.y. i got a call early this morning or late last night from the "concrete and or waste disposal guys" from brooklyn who incidentally mentioned you by name, politely requestg that i restore the electricity there. guest what? the power in ny is restored. as for the canadians; they'll have to wait. next time they'll remember which side their bread is buttered on. 

princess leia, come to the dark side and be our queen. 

Sir Backcaster


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Princess Leia is Now online....*

Longcaster and Ralph - You can find my better half going forward on these boards at "40acres&arod". You've got her "hooked".

At the next casting clinic, I fully expect to be the one shouting "That's my wife!". Hopefully, her casts will be more worthy than my own....


----------



## 40acres&arod (Aug 18, 2003)

*I've handed in my resignation*

Unbeknownst to Tod, I have already quit my job. I am now a full time distance caster.

I had a wonderful time - thanks to ALL OF YOU for the fun, encouragment and advice. I'm heading out after work to achieve my next goal of 300 feet.

James - I'm going to win that bet and make it to 600.

My fellow Hispanic, Dominican Anthony: You are the bomb! You are a spy, too, but you're still the bomb.

Richard: I can't wait to go to a pier with the humble shuffle and roll out an awe-inspiring cast. Thanks for giving me something to work toward.

Neil: God bless! Your support and encouragement through one of my hardest decisions -- whether or not to undergo the "appendage reduction" to improve my casting -- brings several tears to Tod's eyes. My appointment is tomorrow...

Alas, Ralph, the dark side can never prevail. Historically speaking, the Death Star was destroyed, Speed Racer won every race, the Road Runner dusted Wile E. Coyote every time and we finally got our 40 acres and a mule. Young Paduan it is written... "Before the end of this world, every knee shall bow and declare Anthony as Director".


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "40acres&arod",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*princess leia...*

nicole, with anthony's permission i declare a temporay truce to ask, WHEN DID YOU GET YOUR FOURTY ACRES? and where do we go to get ours?  

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*kool is everything*

Princess Leia, for the record, racer x was way cooler than speed racer. wiley e. coyote, again cooler [as well as a super genius] than road runner. 

again, i beseech you to lead the dark side as our queen.

sir backcaster


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*don't need no stinkin suicide bombers...*

aero, the war is back on!


sir backcaster


----------



## 40acres&arod (Aug 18, 2003)

*I got mine*

Answer to the first question: September 16, 1994 in Brooklyn at the Justice of the Peace.

Answer to the second question: Dunno. You have to have a front man and you're not Tod's type... 

Thank you Longcaster. I hope to learn a great deal from everyone.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*That was...*

The shortest truce in history. 

(Darth Ralph, will you still help me work on my aerialized?)

AERO - As Ralph's fellow Brooklynite, I am obligated to register my petition for mercy on Ralph. Unless Morgan pee's on your tire again.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

someone should make this into a movie or at least a book  

i have a zziplex bass sitting here in front of me right now for the first lady caster to break 600' in a tournament so c,mon girls get out there and get casting if you want to win just about the best fun fishing rod there is.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*membership has it privileges...*

jedi, i am a relative neophyte in this sport too, so i hesitate to offer you too much advice at this stage in your development in fear that you may develop bad habits. practicing good habits invariably will produce good results. stick with the advice from the guys with the proven tehnique and ability; they're the experts. having said that i willing to assist you in any way i can. especially now that you are a member of the remedial group. 

sir backcaster


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

hey peter how are you?are still coming over in Oct?


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

doing fine mark, still living life in the fast lane  

i,m not sure whats happening about october but we may have to postpone things until the spring, andy has ruptured his ear drum and awaiting a hospital date for an op so that could take anything up to 3 months to sort out.

i hope he gets a lucky break before long, everything seems to be going wrong for him at the moment  

regards peter


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I'm still Ear  thouigh painfull as it is my hopes are high for a speedy recovery akin to that of an XTR.

I'll find out more on Friday when I'm back to the Doc's.

I'll 2nd Petes view on the Zziplex Bass - more fun than a Toy Store.

Led.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey guys and girls, it was an honour and a pleasure to meet up and lead you away from the dark side towards the light. I trust your ultimate quest will be achieved.

40acres&arod: I applaud your decision to have nothing stand in the way of your goal, I sincerely hope everything gets put back in the right place and that Tod can find it in his heart to forgive me, eventually. True dedication to ones calling is indeed the ultimate element.

Take care my friends, we will meet again, especially if the stripers are running next spring! BB


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Safe Flight*

If you can type at the keyboard, then your flight must have went well. It was truly a pleasure spending time with you and talking about the ultimate sports car. Don't forget the picture [email protected]


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*get wll soon..*

led, get well soon. i understand that planes fly to and from england.  

sir backcaster


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Led, Get Well Soon!*

Our prayers are with you!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Just ask Ralph;*

To send you a 2-way ticket. See you in the spring.  Larry.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*reply*

Hello to all whom attended the going the distance clinic I just wanted to say thanks to all for their help and support in my behalf it seams asthough nothing was going right for me I thought I would cast a lot better / just not to be. Mr. black beard thanks again for your help and i hope i did'nt burn your ears with all the questions. ANTHONY i hope I to can be an official member of the remedial group -headed by my name sake Anthony, how u doing guy.too james and mr. longcaster you guys are great i feel privlidged to know you and be a part of what you do ,longranger the O T G is looking real good thanks to u they say u cant teach an ol dog new tricks --well I am hear to tell u thats not true I learned a new trick and its doing dam good thanks guys your help and support is greatly appreciated./ ps sorry for all the leg problems guys my hip injury just does not want to get any better.
Tony Q. / dcfishman


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Dcfishman,

Just relax and have fun. I expect to see you casting 700 feet by this time next year. Forget distance and focus on technique. You'll have more distance with less effort in a few weeks. The technique will keep your sinker in position, your arc large, and sinker flying out to sea. You have loads of power and energy so keep on keeping on. If you register for the fishing tournament at Point Lookout, I'm put in a good word for you with Remedial Group Director.

Click here to register...


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*The remedial group...*

is getting full.  Time to get moving!! Larry.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Remedial group*

say guys is this "remedial group" a closed deal or can an ole man get in it?? Sounds about my speed....salt


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*remedial group !!!*

SALTSHAKER, Everyone is welcome!!! Other than Anthony and Ralph constantly jockeying for the Director position; we are all just trying to help each other learn how to cast further and get to the next yardage marker down the field; or in the water.  Larry.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Water?*

We're supposed to cast into the water?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Remedial*

Hot D&%$# count me in, and I have no asperations for leadership!! salt


----------

